# Back On Track!!!!!!!!!!



## LEFTHAND (May 6, 2012)

*Good day Mp'ers..*

*time i well last time i started a GJ my grow took a nasty turn for the worst...*
*I have now gone back to my roots and am back on track..*

*i curently have 2 grows in veg as we speak..*

*1st grow is under a 400w.*
*2x3 room. very limeted head room.. ..*
*but she works lol.. vert grow. in soil.. 2 gal pots..*
*still using and feeding GH3.*
*6" ostenberg inline. and a 4" inline bringing in fresh cool air..*
*they are about 2wks into veg plan on vegging another wk or 2.under a hortilux bulb. come flower swapping bulb out for bran new 400w. i have 1 AI and 1 pineapple express..*

*2nd grow..*
*3x3 SJ tent.. 600w light with a 8" vortex n another 4" inline bringing in fresh cool air..*
*i got rid of my 3 gal DIY ebb n flow system.. and have upped it too a 12 site ebb n gro 2 gal pot system.. *
*lol but only using 4 pots ..*
*once again still using GH3. ph 5.6-6.0  allowing a swing..*
*this run i have 2 AI 1 pineaplle express n 1 BC Original BlueBerry..*

*i plan to veg them under my 600 hortilux bulb come flower swapping out for a bran new bulb.. veg will be 4-6wks.. topping n lst...*

*i curently have a Dina Fem WW host.. green house trainwreck and a green house chemdawg for the next run... ....:icon_smile: .....:hubba: ....*

*pictures will soon to follow...*

*LH*


----------



## ozzydiodude (May 6, 2012)

Green Mojo for the grow


----------



## LEFTHAND (May 6, 2012)

ozzydiodude said:
			
		

> Green Mojo for the grow


 
*Thanx ozz...*
*i can use it still lol...*
*LH*


----------



## PartyBro420 (May 6, 2012)

Green Mojo from me as well! Can't wait to see the lot!


----------



## BackWoodsDrifter (May 6, 2012)

Glad yual found trail liked walkin pilgrem! Glad be trail here MP land too! Good luck growin yur pouch product.

BWD


----------



## LEFTHAND (May 7, 2012)

*I had a lil free time tonight n i thought i would post a few pics..
first few pictures are of my small 400 vert..
i have yet to finish the door on the room but its in a spot were light cannot bother in flower..

the middle and right picture is the AI and PE. seem to be happy happy happy..
next set of pictures not so nice looking but there old clones n xplanted today...
back 2 are the AI middle is the BCO BB.. front left PE..
LH*


----------



## Parcero (May 7, 2012)

Cool!

Good luck man!


:48:


----------



## bho_expertz (May 7, 2012)

I'm in. Bring the popcorns


----------



## LEFTHAND (May 9, 2012)

*thanx you guys .. feels good to have everything under control..
(so far) lol... 

Man that ebb n gro system is pretty neat... 
so i ended up topping the P.E for a second time.. and decided to tie down the AI some and top as well... these 2 are under the 400w.. or in "the cave" 
thats what my wifey calls it lol... 
pretty much is since its in a crawl space n all.. lol

the ones in the tent  are perkin up.. and seem to be over xplant shock..
will snap some pics here in the next day or 2..
LH
*


----------



## powerplanter (May 9, 2012)

I'm down..   :48:


----------



## getnasty (May 9, 2012)

Hey man, droppin by to say good lookin.

Question on your latest pics: The plants udner the Silverstar hood... are those vegging under HPS? Just curious, really. I've heard of people doing this, but I've used both MH and HPS in my learning adventure, and noticed the spectrum of light in those pictures is the same red spectrum as my HPS... my MH was blue. So it piqued my curiosity and I figured I'd ask.


----------



## LEFTHAND (May 9, 2012)

getnasty said:
			
		

> Hey man, droppin by to say good lookin.
> 
> Question on your latest pics: The plants udner the Silverstar hood... are those vegging under HPS? Just curious, really. I've heard of people doing this, but I've used both MH and HPS in my learning adventure, and noticed the spectrum of light in those pictures is the same red spectrum as my HPS... my MH was blue. So it piqued my curiosity and I figured I'd ask.


 
*good to see yas getnasty..*

*yes they are vegging under an hps...*
*both hortiluxes... i dont like MH.. the heat is an issue for my likins and the loss in lumens for the same wattage i also dislike...*

*i find they veg just fine n dandy with the hps..*
*i normally would use t5's but didnt have the room to veg these under the t5s before i put them in the room..*

*i have my hosts under t5s.... and what i normally do when on my game. is i will clone  then veg under t5s till desired height n size.. them plop them into flower ..... i use a dif bulb for veg n flower though..*

*LH*


----------



## Irish (May 12, 2012)

looking good lefty. i've vegged under a 400hps for four years...bought a t5 last year when i separated my rooms...green mojo...


----------



## LEFTHAND (May 12, 2012)

*Good morning MP..
hows everyone today.. as for LH im doing GREAT!!!!!! B-E-Autiful day out today...

lets start off with "the cave"
i am 1 day away from 12/12 there.... the AI is 7" P.E 9" looking great.. 
tomorrow i will be removing my hort bulb n tossing in a fresh new bulb is in store for the cave....

the other pics as you can tell are in my tent under a 600w lumetek... dimed down to 400w at the moment...
they have perked right up as well as greened right up.. alot happier in the pails then the 8 oz beer cups.. lol who would have thunk ...
today will be my first day of topping and LST'ing on them...
i plan to veg another 4-5wks. on em...
nute solution is 1/2 as there is still a slight bit of burn ...
temps have been a steady 75F...

hope you all enjoy the pics n comments or questions are way more than welcome....
LH*


----------



## Roddy (May 12, 2012)

:ciao: LH!!


----------



## LEFTHAND (May 12, 2012)

Roddy said:
			
		

> :ciao: LH!!


 
*hows it goin roddy..*
*what ya got in the garden these days*
*LH*


----------



## ozzydiodude (May 12, 2012)

:ciao::48:


----------



## LEFTHAND (May 14, 2012)

*Good evening MP..

i have 2 ladies now in 12/12.. very excited.. first vert grow.
now the ones in my tent went through the first of many bends n ties..
as of today they have 4-5wk of lsting n topping before flower..
should be exciting. height im looking for is 1'-18"...either or will do..

LH*


----------



## puasurfs (May 15, 2012)

Lookin good LH! They always look so weird first coupl'a days of LST! Man hydro looks soooo "clean". Will stay tuned for more from ya as you go along! I hope you get the second biggest colas ev'a... (ha ha ha @ "second biggest")!


----------



## LEFTHAND (May 20, 2012)

*hey puasurfs, thanx for stoppin by.. they do  look a lil  funny when ya start the LST.. i hate the first week or so.. 
take care n play safe...

Well good evening everyone...
hope you all are having a great weekend.. I myself am enjoying my long weekend and sittin n puffin around the fire..

the pictures of "the cave" are at 6 days of flower today.. nothing special has happened yet.. they sure have gotten bigger the past couple wks.. 
temp has been a 75-77F thats lights on lights off 65-72F
the one on the left is the AI and the right would be P.E..

now the tent.. im  having a much better time this run compared to the last... plants have started to take off nicely.. the blueberry is starting to grow,seemed to be sittin still there for a bit..
temp is concistant of 72-73F ...
i have switched my feedings to 15min on every 3hrs.. 24/7 
i plan to start topping sunday.. gonna let the fun  begin
enjoy the pics everyone..

LH
*


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (May 20, 2012)

Looking good in there!


----------



## puasurfs (May 20, 2012)

They look GREAT LH and they look happy, which will all change in a minute as soon as you top them. Don't know about ur strain but the Sour Diesels I have get real "shocky" right after LST... then recover nicely tho. 

Ur temps are excellent, wish I could get mine that low but.. luv ur 'cave" and ur tent set up. Looks like you have it dialed in. I'mma stay tuned~

puff, puff, pass...


----------



## LEFTHAND (May 20, 2012)

*Thank you HG.. for stopping by..
hows our soil adventure coming along??
well take care n play safe girl..
LH*


----------



## LEFTHAND (May 20, 2012)

puasurfs said:
			
		

> They look GREAT LH and they look happy, which will all change in a minute as soon as you top them. Don't know about ur strain but the Sour Diesels I have get real "shocky" right after LST... then recover nicely tho.
> 
> Ur temps are excellent, wish I could get mine that low but.. luv ur 'cave" and ur tent set up. Looks like you have it dialed in. I'mma stay tuned~
> 
> puff, puff, pass...


 
*thank you thank you. lol.. im making sure everything is going how i want it this time.. my last grow was the shets all the way through.. *

*i havent had much experience with the blueberry.. but th rest of them ive ran a few times.. 2-3 hrs after ive LST'ed they have popped right back up...*
*topping seemes to set them back a day or 2 ..*

*yeah the "cave" lol  had a few extra lights n fans just sittin around thought i'd put them to use.. never done a vert grow b4.. so far im liking it..*

*have a great day...*
*LH*


----------



## getnasty (May 20, 2012)

puasurfs said:
			
		

> They look GREAT LH and they look happy, which will all change in a minute as soon as you top them. Don't know about ur strain but the Sour Diesels I have get real "shocky" right after LST... then recover nicely tho.
> 
> Ur temps are excellent, wish I could get mine that low but.. luv ur 'cave" and ur tent set up. Looks like you have it dialed in. I'mma stay tuned~
> 
> puff, puff, pass...


Topped and FIMmed the everliving hell out of mine and they looked just as perky after as they did before.


----------



## ozzydiodude (May 20, 2012)

:ciao::48::48:


----------



## LEFTHAND (Jun 1, 2012)

*Hello and Good evening MP..

Its been a very long week.. very long week but i finally got my internet glitches all fixed n now i can browse the web again.. Bloody internet companies..
i was starting to have with drawls there...  

well one of the greatest things happened to me on Tues..I got to see the most amazing show of my life.. and i am so glad he made his way to my neck of the woods...
im talking about ROGER WATERS (PINK FLOYD) THE WALL... :headbang2: 
man can he still put on a show.. and the show he did put on was AWSOME!!!!

i had to share that... LOL..

Alright.. lets get back to the growing..
i have a few pics that i took last week... but due to no internet i was unable to post  ...
lets start off with the tent ladies...
they are taking off like weeds.. i still have only topped the once. but plan to do once or two more times... im thinking 1 topping 1 wks of veg left 2 toppings 2 weeks of veg left..

i will have updated pics tomorrw for this week..  

and the pics of "the cave" they are into day 14 of flower i do beleive.. will have to check notes..lol.. they are looking better than my last vert attempt..
(anyone with vert experience feel free to let me know how she looks and any pointers ect...) 



enjoy.. feel  free to pick n prod..
LH*


----------



## LEFTHAND (Jun 2, 2012)

*Well i have here some updated pics of this week...
look alot better then the others IMO..or atleast a lil better lol....

i plan on doing a mass LST n top today on the ones in the tent... i think this will be my last topping for this grow.. after shes done flowering i will know where i stand on the the tent and the system..
these are about 25 days into veg... slow start.. lol. 
temps during day are bout 75 and at night 70-72.. 
i was vegging them under 400w and have dialed it up to 600...
and still feeding full streangth GH3 and H2O2 once a week i add the H2O2 every 3 hrs.. for 15 minutes..i is the feeding scheduale..

"the cave"  well nothing much has changed here ... temps are about 74-77 during the day and bout 70-72 at night..
they are on full strength GH3 as well with cal mag... there getting fed bout every 3-4 days..
and they are currently on day 20 of flower today... 

i cant wait till next run already lol...
thanx yal.. have a great day/weekend ..
LH*


----------



## getnasty (Jun 3, 2012)

Lookin good man!


----------



## LEFTHAND (Jun 3, 2012)

*Thanx getnasty..

my vert grow im just taking day by day  lol.. but its looking better than my 1st attemt already so must be doing something better/different..

today i am pulling out all my ladies from the tent.. redueing the "pipe cleaner" ties around the pail to a better design..

retiing everything and more..
then a mass trim to clear out some of the "trash".. 
this is also ne to me.. i generally dont trim much to any on my lst's n toppings...

LH*


----------



## gourmet (Jun 3, 2012)

Thanks for all of the pics, especially the AI so I get a look at how mine should be looking.  Mine got off to a slow start but seem to be making up time now.  Looks like it will be a full nine weeks before I switch to 12/12 as they are 7 weeks now and still need to grow.  Thanks again.  It is by reading these journals that I get visuals throughout the life of the plants.


----------



## LEFTHAND (Jun 4, 2012)

*tonight i pulled each bucket out n topped/trimmed them took the "pipe cleaner bands" that i had tied around to tie too off.. and replaced them with the chain....  which i would like to say works perfect since i dont wanna drill holes in my buckets yet..

alright lets start with some pics.. from left to right..
we have the pineapple express top n side veiw... then we have the Blueberry ..some roots..then we have both AI..:icon_smile: ....then we come along to 3 buckets i have the chains on...
LH
*


----------



## LEFTHAND (Jun 4, 2012)

*well i am not one for "trimming" 
when ever i have ever lst'ed i have always just grew it all out..  unlike most who would do a trim on the lower 1/3 or so..

i noticed some stretch.. well alot of stretch haha haha so i crancked her up to 600w.. im in need of a longer peice of ducting.. since the ducting in there was cut for a difernt system.. of coarse one that was raised off the ground.. lol..
but i think i will do alright in this grow.. well im hoping atleast..
so heres the aftermath of tonights trimming n LST'ing.. i was ligh on the trimming..
from left to right...
we have have anoter shot of the chains in action...and just 5 random snaps of the tent n how i butchered my ladies tonight..

im still unsure wheather i want to veg 1 or 2 more weeks.. theres some areas there i would like to fill in.. basically im on we will see at the end of the week lol..
LH*


----------



## zem (Jun 4, 2012)

LH!  what's up man? I'm glad that I found my way in here, looking good!


----------



## LEFTHAND (Jun 5, 2012)

zem said:
			
		

> LH!  what's up man? I'm glad that I found my way in here, looking good!


 
*hey zem..*
*im glad to see you made your way here as well man..*
*how ya been..*
*from the looks of your GJ pretty good.. pretty good indeed ...*

*LH*


----------



## zem (Jun 5, 2012)

I've been good, i am doing like one grow per year and even that I am giving away most of it to friends because if I had to smoke it alone i would not be growing before 5 years lol I smoking minute quantities it's almost funny but this has not hindered my green thumb... yes this is probably my best grow so far each time I beat myself again. anyway I am building a bigass greenhouse which will be used to grow everything but MJ... yes I am beginning with some agriculture business... I really hope it all goes well


----------



## Irish (Jun 6, 2012)

looks like you have the cruise control set LH. looking great...


----------



## LEFTHAND (Jun 7, 2012)

*hey irish .. thanx for popin in..

well.. im getting to that point.. but before i do the switch i am wondering what do you all think.. should i veg another week or should i do the switch this weekend..

thanx
LH*


----------



## ozzydiodude (Jun 7, 2012)

As healthy as those plants ae you can switch anytime you want.


----------



## LEFTHAND (Jun 12, 2012)

*hows she going MP!!
pretty darn good in this part of the land... bloody hot though.. hate the heat...

As of sunday the 10th i ended up making the FLIP.. got my light lowered to about 6" from the tops.. and switched out the 600w hort bulb for a bran spankin new 600w.
i dumped my res filled ran for 60 minutes with clearex.
dumped an filled with full strength flower nutes.. cal/mag and h2o2

i do have a question to all.. when i pulled my hort out..the part that faces down was kind a black color.. but the top half of the bulb was normal (clear).i have never seen this nor heard of it before.

i will pop pics up hopefully tonight if i get around to it...
you all have a great evening..
LH*


----------



## SquidyPacheco (Jun 13, 2012)

No clue about the light... nice looking grow ...  tagged

Aloha
Squidy


----------



## LEFTHAND (Jun 24, 2012)

*happy sundays MP....

well well..its been sometime since ive gotten back on here... been so bloody busy...
i do have a ton of pictures to post though..  ..... well half my pics are too big lol..and im not too sre how to resize em..so what you see is what ya get lol.
so lets start the photos off with some of that hort bulb i mentioned a few wks ago.... i have never seen this b4 or heard of it... ive heard n seen the arc tube go black but never the bulb "glass"

LH

*


----------



## LEFTHAND (Jun 24, 2012)

*these pictures are of "the cave"
they are at 6wks 12/12 and have about another 3 wks to go...im  hoping the nugs fatten up in this time...
ph is 6.4-6.6 temp (lights on) 74-76 (lights off) 70-72
they are reciving 48 ozs of nute solution every 2-3 days...

first picture is of the both of them.. AI on the left P.E on the right..
then we have 2 pics of the AI and 2 pics of the P.E..
LH
*


----------



## LEFTHAND (Jun 24, 2012)

*Now lets talk about my tent.. 
i figured i was back on track n all was in the green go...
but the other day i was in there looking around and seem to have seen some "cancer" if you will...
first picture is of the lights on.. rest is lights out..
im running an ebb n gro. 2 gal system.. with GH3 nutes along with H2O2 and Cal/mag... ph swings from 5.6-6.0 generally sits around 5.7-5.8 most of the time...  feeding 4 times a day still  15 minutes every 3 hrs..
temp sits around 74-75 lights on and 70 lights out

everything was going good and looked great till 2-3 days ago.. memory isnt like it use to be. 

im thinking N def but could be very wrong.. they have been in 12/12 for about 2wks now... anyone have any thoughts .... 
and it might be me but does that last picture look a lil funny too any of you.. 
LH*


----------



## moaky (Jun 24, 2012)

nice lefty...good to see your back on track....to the flavor and scent of a wonderful high...day...puff..puff.. to you


----------



## Roddy (Jun 25, 2012)

OUCH, sorry to see that this early in bud, my friend, gonna make for a bumpy ride to harvest. Last pic looks ok, but the leaves show me a few signs...you look to be feeding good (brown tips), the leaves curling may be showing a touch too much watering (or slightly overfeeding?)...not an issue and just an observation that could be well off.

Hoping someone with better knowledge can jump in and offer good advice on this....


----------



## LEFTHAND (Jun 25, 2012)

Roddy said:
			
		

> OUCH, sorry to see that this early in bud, my friend, gonna make for a bumpy ride to harvest. Last pic looks ok, but the leaves show me a few signs...you look to be feeding good (brown tips), the leaves curling may be showing a touch too much watering (or slightly overfeeding?)...not an issue and just an observation that could be well off.
> 
> Hoping someone with better knowledge can jump in and offer good advice on this....


 
*hey roddy hows she going.. *
*no need to be sorry lol you didnt cause the slight problem..  or did you hahahahaha...*
*they were fine till i switched to flower nutes.. then slowly it started to get worse n worse...*
*once again thanx for popin in..*
*LH*


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Jun 25, 2012)

Tell me more about your nute regime--how much of each did you feed them in veg?  How much of each are you feeding them on your flowering regime?  How much Cal-Mag?  It looks like a nute thing to me, too, however, could also be lockout.  Do you check your ppms?  Maybe a pH thing...the leaves curling--do you use a meter?  How often do you calibrate?  A 2 gal system?  Do you mean a 2 gal res?  That seems quite small


----------



## LEFTHAND (Jun 25, 2012)

The Hemp Goddess said:
			
		

> Tell me more about your nute regime--how much of each did you feed them in veg?  How much of each are you feeding them on your flowering regime?  How much Cal-Mag?  It looks like a nute thing to me, too, however, could also be lockout.  Do you check your ppms?  Maybe a pH thing...the leaves curling--do you use a meter?  How often do you calibrate?  A 2 gal system?  Do you mean a 2 gal res?  That seems quite small


 
*aloha THG....*
*i fed them  full strength in veg for the last 2-3wks... same ph fluctuation.. and went from 3 times a day  15 minutes on 4 hrs off.. to 4 times a day at 15 min 3 hrs off.. as for ppms.. i i havent started checking reg and "documenting"them... thats "new" to me..*

*yes i use a meter.. i check ph every day or second day... i calibrate or check to see if its spot on every 5-7 days... unless i see "cancer" then i check ph meter ASAP and res ph..*

*as for flowering im on same time sched.. and same nute sched.. (full strength)  cal mag is at full strength as well....*

*no i dont mean a 2 gal res lol i have a 30 gal res n a 55gal res.. using the 30 gal res at 25 gals full..*
*controller bucket is 3 gals.. and the inner pots are 2 gals.. im running  the 2 gal C.A.P ebb n gro system... *

*and when i mix my nutes i do so in this order....*
*fill buckets/5 gal water jugs... let sit for 24-48 hrs.. then add nutes adding micro first... then letting it sit for another 24 hrs.. then if its for my res i dump into my res mix check ph if its between 5.6-6.0 i will let it run a few cycles check again that day then adjust ph if need be... *

*this prob started 1-2 leafs and within 2-3 days after seeing it *
* its where you all see it now...*

*LH*


----------



## nouvellechef (Jun 25, 2012)

You need to back off the PPM. I only use 2tb per gal of GH micro when they reach last week or so. Before then I back off from no cal/mag, and go from 1tb micro/2tb bloom down to 1tb mircro/1tb bloom. Then no flower nutes. I find that they just dont need to uptake such a high PPM latter flower.


----------



## LEFTHAND (Jun 25, 2012)

nouvellechef said:
			
		

> You need to back off the PPM. I only use 2tb per gal of GH micro when they reach last week or so. Before then I back off from no cal/mag, and go from 1tb micro/2tb bloom down to 1tb mircro/1tb bloom. Then no flower nutes. I find that they just dont need to uptake such a high PPM latter flower.


 
*NC!! *
*thanx for poping in.. im gonna check the ppms tonight (will posst results)..*
*i generally mix up 5 gals at a time.. unless ive done a complete res change out then i will mix all 25 gals up at once..*
*but when i do mix nutes up it goes like so..*

*veg:*
*grow-15ml per gal*
*micro-10ml per gal*
*bloom-5ml per gal*

*then switch the grow n bloom around for flower.. and using grow for 2-4wks  into flower..then cutting it out....*

*iron/mag/sulfur/zinc are a possibility of problems.. but how can one find out which one it may be lol.. iron n mag i see being a very slim chance..*
*its just that lil  bit too everything else looks to be up to par cept that lil patch lol..and just the "new top growth..and appears to be starting from the tip/outer edges inwards..*

*thanx again NC..*
*LH*


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Jun 25, 2012)

You know manganese is only taken up at the low end of where you are now.  I used to let my pH go down to about 5.3 and up to 6.  Check these pics out:

hXXps://www.google.com/search?q=manganese+deficiency+pot&hl=en&client=firefox-a&hs=QFd&rls=org.mozilla:en-USfficial&prmd=imvnsfd&tbm=isch&tbo=u&source=univ&sa=X&ei=KODoT53tHZTW2wX42LX1DQ&ved=0CFYQsAQ&biw=1208&bih=684


----------



## LEFTHAND (Jun 25, 2012)

*thank you THG... 
first thing is first.. you say " I use to let your ph drift from 5.3-6" meaning you dont anymore...???... 

i will be checking my ph and ppms tonight will post readings..
i was gonna top res of tonight.. should i be adding just plain water or atleast 1/2 strength.??..

if ppms are in an ok range and ph is fine what the heck can i use to foliar feed em Mn i would imagine the grow contains it...

off to check that out right now..

thanx again yall..
LH*


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Jun 25, 2012)

LOL--Duh.  Sorry, I am running soil now, just used the past tense because I am not doing it now as I am not running hydro now.

If you need Mn, I'd say drop your pH a bit.  http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=1833&d=1141100090


----------



## LEFTHAND (Jun 25, 2012)

*so months ago i bought a ppm meter.. dicked with it once or twice then  put it aside... well shame on me.. 

i did my water out of the tap it read 410 ppm water that sat out for 48+ hrs read at 370 ppm...

now my res... i cant beleive it was this high... i def will be keeping track of ppms now lol.. tisk tisk LH..
ph was 5.9 and ppms sat at 1480 whoa!!!!!....
i added plain water to res. ph'ed to 5.5 and the ppms dropped to 1180.. 

this def could be the answer to my problem.. lol...
LH*


----------



## LEFTHAND (Jun 28, 2012)

*hey everyone..  i know its only been 2 days but this is killing me i dont see a diference in them and im starting to wonder if there getting worse lol..
or it could all be in my head too 

tonights ph 5.4 ppms 1130
should i try and bring them down some more?
and is there anything else i can do for them or to them?
heres a few pics of them..
LH*


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Jun 28, 2012)

The leaves that have yellowed are not going to "get better".  Watch for new growth showing the same problem--that is how you know whether you have done any good.  Damaged leaves never heal themselves.


----------



## LEFTHAND (Jun 28, 2012)

The Hemp Goddess said:
			
		

> The leaves that have yellowed are not going to "get better".  Watch for new growth showing the same problem--that is how you know whether you have done any good.  Damaged leaves never heal themselves.


 
*thats my bad.. i figured they would retain color like a mild N def..*
*what should one do if new growth is showing similar signs..*
*having the ph dropped should open a better margine for Mn..*

*if one was to foliar feed would this help or speed any problems up n away..*
*LH*


----------



## nouvellechef (Jun 28, 2012)

Yep. Bring it down to 900 or less and work your way back up. You just fed to strong, they got burnt, takes a bit for recovery. The new growth will tell you where they are happy. Its the smallest slipup in flower, that sets them back. Chalk it up as a lesson learned.


----------



## LEFTHAND (Jun 28, 2012)

*Thanx NC.. i will get er down some more tonight and keep a close eye on it..
no i see why people kept askin me bout ppm meter.. lol 
yeah my lesson is lerned.. i always seem to have to learn the hard way..
just might have to add another wk onto flower for this set back..
once again thanx 

!!!!!!THANX TO EVERYONE WHOS BEEN HELPING ME!!!!!!
LH*


----------



## Lesso (Jun 28, 2012)

My leaves looked exactly like that 2 grows ago....turned out I had a very severe thrip problem.  All the while I was trying to fix it by messing with the nutrients and all I needed was ladybugs.  Give the underside of the leaves a look.


----------



## LEFTHAND (Jun 28, 2012)

Lesso said:
			
		

> My leaves looked exactly like that 2 grows ago....turned out I had a very severe thrip problem.  All the while I was trying to fix it by messing with the nutrients and all I needed was ladybugs.  Give the underside of the leaves a look.


 
*the question is did they fix it in time to save the grow...*
*im like 2-3 wks into 12/12 so im looking to fix this NOW!!!!..*
*thanx again..*
*LH*


----------



## LEFTHAND (Jun 30, 2012)

*so im not too sure if the problem is being cured...
i have the ph stable at 5.5.. and the ppms are stable at 950..
i will post pictures tonight and would love if yall could say it looks worse or the same lol.. seeing them everyday makes me a lil skeptical on if they look better or not lol..

i personally think its slowly spreading still..
i have loaded the tent up with lady bugs as well didnt see any signs of pests but my eyes aint what they use to be...

if theres anything i can do plz hit me up... lol.. lie can i foliar feed anything to fix this?? or is this a slow fixing problem??

thanx again everyone...
LH*


----------



## gourmet (Jul 1, 2012)

Leaves look like mine did (AI) but mine was a magnesium deficiency.  Had to use calmag every feeding instead of every other feeding.  It cleared up when I did.  I see you are already using cal mag.


----------



## LEFTHAND (Jul 1, 2012)

*HAPPY CANADA DAY EVERYONE!!!!

well heres a lil update on whats goin on over here..
i still have the res at 5.5 and the ppms are sitting at 1080 after adding 3 gals into res (plain water)..

overall they look alright i think decent bud growth.. i just cant tell if the problem is being resolved.and actually now that im looking at the pics alot harder it looks like there actually getting worse.slowly but not better..could also be me...the first pic when blown up im seeing alot more yellow on the left side.. though it may be lighti think i see it compared to any of the earlier pics.

im thinking i will be taking the AI n P.E down the 19th.. (thats just my calender date).. will be checking with a pocket scope..
the smell great look meh ok.. just hoping they will faten up some before the date..
hope you all enjoy the pics..
and anyone with an thoughts on the 4 in the tent.. slap away..
LH
*


----------



## gourmet (Jul 2, 2012)

LEFTHAND said:
			
		

> *the question is did they fix it in time to save the grow...*
> *im like 2-3 wks into 12/12 so im looking to fix this NOW!!!!..*
> *thanx again..*
> *LH*






With the magnesium deficiency I had it took just a week after adding the additional magnesium to fix the problem and the leaves started turning nice and dark green.


----------



## LEFTHAND (Jul 2, 2012)

gourmet said:
			
		

> With the magnesium deficiency I had it took just a week after adding the additional magnesium to fix the problem and the leaves started turning nice and dark green.


 
*thanx groumet..*
*i am actually gonna start a mag folir spray here tonight.. when the lights come on.. i will give them a 1/2 dose n see if any of the lightly affected areas turn around...*
*i just dont understand why or how it could be a mag prob when im already adding mag into the res.. and have been since 12/12.. unless its a lock  out..then wouldnt that have to due with ppms/ph??*

*i ended up having to pull a bucket lastnight.. bloody BC's original Blueberry hermed..*

*i have xplanted my larger hosts into larger pots.. getting them ready and hardcore vegging for the next 2-3wks.. then into the cave they go..*
*this wil lbe the last run in the cave as i am constructing 2 new rooms..*
*wish i could keep my tent up n running but we all know how that goes.. *

*i have made nutes for my old hosts.. mixed a 5 gal pail up only added 20ml micro-30ml grow-10ml bloom. ph'ed 6.5 and ppms are sitting at 1000.. *
*is this too high?? they were taking full strength nutes prior to this....*

*thanx for helping n stopin by..*
*LH*


----------



## LEFTHAND (Jul 14, 2012)

*well as some of you may have noticed i have not kept up with my GJ...
my net went down for a few days then ping pow poo my prego wifes water broke... but no contractions
she spent 4 days in hospital being monitored they gave her some drugs to prolong the birth.. baby wasnt suposse to be here till aug...
so hes 7 1/2 wks early  just a lil feller.. but then they sent her home.. for a wk..she made one day at home and had to be re ammited.. next day we had an emerg C section... baby was born 4lbs 5ounces...  and in a day has gained 2 ounces.. so doing very good...

now for the GJ..i havent been able to  keep up with pics n all that.. been very busy with my other 2 boys n wife as well as trips to hospital...
but the cave AI and P.E are coming down this week thurs fri...

and the tent is coming along well.. nice growth nice colas stil some ugly yellow but im past that .. as of right now thats the last thing on my mind.. i have 4 wks left on tent..

i hope you all have a great day n weekend..
LH
*


----------



## gourmet (Jul 15, 2012)

Congratulations LeftHand!


----------



## ozzydiodude (Jul 15, 2012)

Congrats LeftHand now you better really get to growing the Miss is ready to smoke a hog leg or 2 now


----------



## LEFTHAND (Jul 15, 2012)

ozzydiodude said:
			
		

> Congrats LeftHand now you better really get to growing the Miss is ready to smoke a hog leg or 2 now


 
*thanx gourmet n ozzy...*
*lol yeah shes on Pain meds that make her a lil whooo hoooo.. she smokes some of the AI lastnight and didnt need her bedtime dose of meds.... .*
*which is awsome... i will post some pics of lil phineas... *
*LH*


----------



## LEFTHAND (Jul 19, 2012)

*GOOD DAY MP!!

how is everyone today around the globe..

well its getting to about that time for the AI and the P.E..
i will be chopping them tomorrow or saturday. 
heres a few pictures of what the tet looks like.. 
as welll as the cave.. i have tossed 1ww 1tw and 1 p98 bk into the cave...
about 2-3 days ago...
tent is due to come down the middle of aug aroud the 12-15 ...
looking ok so far ..still some yellowing but i can dealwith that since i dont have the time to deal with it at the moment...


take care MP..
LH*


----------



## LEFTHAND (Jul 19, 2012)

*AND these be pictures  of my boy... phineas...
hes a sweet heart...and doing good...he has now been taken out of the incubator and off IV hes gaining weight light madand hopefully should be home soon... we r praying he is anyways..

LH*


----------



## dinkiefeet (Jul 19, 2012)

Hi LH long time no see 

Glad to see your still growing the dank stuff there lovely ladies mate.

Congrats on the new arrival glad to hear he doing well how premature was he ??
Just had one of my own 6month ago he he was only 1week early tho so was home same day.


----------



## LEFTHAND (Jul 19, 2012)

dinkiefeet said:
			
		

> Hi LH long time no see
> 
> Glad to see your still growing the dank stuff there lovely ladies mate.
> 
> ...


 
*hey man.. no kidding..been awhile...*
*im trying to keep on track of the dank.. been tough lately.. way too much going on..*

*and congrats too you as well man..*
*it would be alot nicer if he was home..ten we wouldnt have to make trips 3-4 times a day to see the lil gaffer..*
*take care n play safe man..*
*LH*


----------



## dinkiefeet (Jul 19, 2012)

Fingers crossed he home with ya soon buddy.

Peace out and stay safe.


----------



## SmokinMom (Jul 19, 2012)

He's beautiful!  I hope he gets to come home soon.


----------



## LEFTHAND (Jul 20, 2012)

SmokinMom said:
			
		

> He's beautiful!  I hope he gets to come home soon.


 
*Thanx SM n dinki..*
*we both hope he gets to come soon too.. his weight went up 64g's since yesturday   ...*
*which is awsome.. if he keeps it up he will be home in no time..*
*LH*


----------



## SmokinMom (Jul 20, 2012)

He looks plump, but tiny.  Big things come in small packages.


----------

